
Darebux: earn money doing dares [beta] - darebux
Darebux is an app that allows you to earn money by doing dares. Darebux is based on the idea where a friend dares you to do something in exchange for a sum of money. For example, I dare you to eat a spoon of wasabi for $20. Once a dare has been created, click Accept, record a video clip of yourself completing the dare. The person who created the dare will verify the video. Once the video has been verified funds will be transferred into your account. Darebux is a new and upcoming social media and fundraising platform. Our aim is to be the number 1 platform that allow users to earn money just simply by doing dares and, allow users to fund raise for social and charitable causes. Darebux allows to you unleash your wicked creativity and inner daredevil. Of course, we encourage everyone to be safe and not engage in any activities that will cause harm to yourself or others. At Darebux we say “Dare the impossible”. Anyone can earn money on Darebux. It doesn&#x27;t matter how you look, you don’t have to be an expert on anything, if you can do the dare you will get paid. darebux.com<p>Beta testing now for android.  Earn bitcoins &amp; egift card doing dares.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=darebux.ls.co.darebux
======
sixQuarks
This is one of the worst ideas I've ever heard of. That being said, PG says a
lot of unicorn ideas sound terrible at first.

So either this will be a big hit, or huge failure

------
dpeck
Encode those dares in a blockchain and you'll be swimming in funding.

------
dronescanfly
The movie 'Nerve' [1] immediately comes to my mind. Some supervision about
what dares are acceptable is definetly necessary. Otherwise thinfs might get
out of control rather quickly.

[1] [https://m.imdb.com/title/tt3531824/](https://m.imdb.com/title/tt3531824/)

------
wingerlang
[https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/dare-bux#section-
ove...](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/dare-bux#section-overview) \-
This page says 2015. Has this been in the works for that long? The website
also says there is an iOS app but nothing seems to be on the App Store.

~~~
darebux
Yes, we had the idea since 2015, sadly we were rejected from a few accelerator
programs and even Y-combinator twice. We are only a 2 people team, with less
technical skills/self funded. We were tired of rejections then spent time
completing university degree and work. Only took it seriously, last year after
we got good feedback from tech crunch AUS event. iOS, we are fixing some bugs
before we can alpha test it in 1 week.

------
bryanrasmussen
I think this should be Show HN also - as per my suggestion here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18174240](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18174240)

------
nik736
While this idea might sound terrible at first I think it has huge potential.

------
bryanrasmussen
that said, I think your big problem will be illegal dares.

~~~
shoo
ignoring whatever the dares are exactly, there's arguably a use-case for money
laundering

------
pell
Sounds like the plot of that film "Nerve".

------
shoo
is this just for dares between friends or will you be building a two sided
global market of darers and darees?

